# Restauración Bettor EF-5 Dual 1214



## carloselvira (Feb 25, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos:

Estoy intentado reparar un tocadiscos que *emite un zumbido constante*.
No responde a ninguna función phono/radio, ni a ningún potenciómetro, siempre es un zumbido estable.

Puesto que este zumbido comienza a sonar nada más conectar el equipo, he pensado que es de la fuente de alimentación.

He cambiado los diodos del puente rectificador y el condensador principal de la fuente ( 25v, y 4000uf), pero el zumbido continúa.


He realizado medidas en la salida del transformador (en vacío) y da una lectura de 23 voltios en alterna y medidas a la salida del rectificador en continua con un valor de 29 voltios,


A su vez hago una lectura en el condensador principal y aparece un valor de 62 voltios en corriente alterna... ¿es esto posible?


Me gustaría que alguien me ayudara a resolver el problema.


Existe continuidad con el chasis del equipo, también he leído la salida de los altavoces y aparece 0 voltios, por lo que esto está correcto.

¿Alguien me podría decir algo más?

Gracias de antemano y gracias por el foro. Saludos!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2015)

carloselvira dijo:


> He realizado medidas en la salida del transformador (en vacío) y da una lectura de 23 voltios en alterna y medidas a la salida del rectificador en continua con un valor de 29 voltios




Algo bajo , debería andar por 31 o 32 V , volvé a probar la fuente sola , desconectando el resto.



> A su vez hago una lectura en el condensador principal y aparece un valor de 62 voltios en corriente alterna... ¿es esto posible?


 
Algunos testeres (generalmente los de aguja) miden el doble si medis DC seteado en AC.

Por favor poné fotos nítidas del interior de ese equipo , fundamentalmente fuente y plaqueta

Saludos !


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 25, 2015)

Cuidado con el cambio del condensador principal, pues hace muchos años el margen de seguridad de los condensadores era mucho mas alto, los nuevos no, ese que le cambiaste debería ser de mínimo 35v 4700uF, fíjate que no se te esté calentando, y le estarás añadiendo otro problema al que ya tiene. 
y la salida da 0v y tiene un zumbido???

Un abrazo


----------



## carloselvira (Feb 25, 2015)

Ahí van unas fotos del condensador y del equipo por dentro.

Lo que me planteo es si es que es normal que lleguen 62 voltios en corriente alterna al condensador?????

O alguna otra pista para descubrir de donde puede venir el zumbido.

Gracias por las respuestas!!!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Feb 25, 2015)

el zumbido sale por los parlantes, o es de "hardware"?
edito porque publicamos casi juntos.
Viendo la foto 4, los capacitores celestes (medianos, iguales) están recontra hinchados, ahí tenés por donde empezar.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2015)

realiza la siguiente prueba, en la entrada del amplificador puentealo a masa, y fijase si sigue el sumbido. De ser asi fijate que entre el parlante y la placa hay capacitor electrolitico, medi alli con respecto a masa, deberias tener la mitad de la tensión de fuente, si se aparta mucho tenes o uno variso transistores rotos

Podrias poner una foto como es por fuera, es para ver si logro hubicar el esquema, ef-5 no me sale si ef53


----------



## carloselvira (Feb 26, 2015)

Muchas gracias Pandacba, ya he comprobado los transistores y están correctos, están cambiados y aún así persiste el problema.

Te dejo unas fotos como me has pedido, tienes forma de conseguir el esquema???


Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 26, 2015)

Buenos días.

Esos equipos solian ser Bi-Tensión (125/220VAC), revisa que el selector de tensión esté en 220VAC.

Sal U2


----------



## carloselvira (Feb 26, 2015)

Gracias miguelus, he comprobado que está en 220 voltios, la verdad es que parece un ruido de la fuente de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## carloselvira (Feb 27, 2015)

He comprobado que estás dos resistencias que tengo maracadas en la foto se recalientan un montón; es decir nada más conectar el equipo suben de temperatura, nada soportable al tacto, debiera cambiar los condensadores que están al lado?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2015)

Si esas dos calientan mucho hace lo siguiente, tenes forma de desconectar el amplifiador de ese lado? hay algo que debe estar en corto, me llama la atención el preset que debe ser bias muy a un costado generalmente quedan casi cenrados o algo dessplazados hacia un lado.
Tengo un amigo que al igual que yo colecciona circuitos vintage y puede llegar a tenerlo, que envidia esa bandeja Dual, me recuerda mis años mozos, más de uno soño con tener una


----------



## carloselvira (Feb 28, 2015)

He desconectado los cables de audio que unen el pre-amplificador y la etapa de potencia y el zumbido persiste...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

En ambos canales?


----------



## carloselvira (Feb 28, 2015)

Sí en ambos canales, suena nada más conectar el equipo, de dónde puede provenir el ruido?


Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 28, 2015)

Pero el amplificador reacciona a algún estímulo, osea que si le inyectas señal el amplifica, cierto?


----------



## carloselvira (Feb 28, 2015)

no, no reacciona, no sé si lo he explicado ya antes, el tocadiscos sólo emite un zumbido nada más conectarlo, no responde a ninguna función más, no se escucha.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 11, 2015)

Alguien me podría decir donde está la otra salida de audio en esta etapa de potencia.

Sólo encuentro un cable por canal (rojo) y necesito sustituirla por un kit.

Envío foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2015)

Son dos  salidas puente ?

Deberias poner mas fotos !


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 11, 2015)

Gracias por responder Dosmetros, no sé que tipo de salida es. 

Envío más fotos.

1. Plano general del equipo abierto

2. Entrada de previo.

3. Regleta dónde van conectadas las salidas. ( Un cable color rojo y otro blanco)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2015)

En la punta derecha de la plaqueta hay otro capacitor y otro fusible , ahí está el conector , parece ser el cable blanco

Ver el archivo adjunto 133173

Ver el archivo adjunto 133175


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2015)

En la primer foto se ve un cable blanco que viene del extremo opueto y va hacia la salida, si bien la foto no muestra toda la placa se observa una construcción simétrica.
Por otro lado se cae de maduro que observando donde esta la salida y los cables que van alli, nada del otro mundo...


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 11, 2015)

Correcto, creo que me explicado mal, faltan dos cables, puesto que es stereo y lleva dos altavoces. El izquierdo (rojo) es para un canal y el blanco ( izquierdo) al lado del fusible es para otro canal, pero los otros dos??? No debería haber dos cables por canal? En total cuatro y ahí sólo veo dos.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2015)

Parece que comparten el cable negro de masa


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 12, 2015)

Gracias de nuevo. ¿ Entonces si es masa, hace  contacto con la placa donde va fijado el circuito, verdad ?
Me podeis, por favor responder a esta pregunta




El motivo de mi pregunta es porque voy a sustituir la etapa de potencia por otra nueva y como he dicho no encuentro las dos salidas por canal, como veis en la foto marco con una flecha la salida de audio en la etapa vieja , pero y la otra? por ello como dice Dosmetros es posible que esté conectado a masa y sea compartido. En la nueva como aparece en la foto hay dos salidas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2015)

carloselvira dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo. ¿ Entonces si es masa, hace  contacto con la placa donde va fijado el circuito, verdad ?
> Me podeis, por favor responder a esta pregunta
> 
> 
> ...



 ¿ Y si miras las fichas de salida a parlante ? 

Mira el gabinete, su parte posterior, identificas las fichas de salida y a estas conectas tus nuevas etapas.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2015)

Ya tienes en cuenta que si le cambias la etapa de potencia por otra mas fuerte consumirá mas, ya podrá el transformador con ella,tienes disipador para los transistores por que directo en el circuito no creo que sea muy recomendable, y ya la montaste y probaste


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 12, 2015)

Si BLENY, he encontrado por internet un kit similar en las que ambas etapas trabajan a  24/27 voltios de entrada y 8 y 10 watios de salida de respuesta, aún no la he montado ni siquiera soldado, por lo tanto no lo he podido probar,,, he decidido cambiarla porque la etapa actual está inestable, para mi esto es un gran entretenimiento y estoy aprendiendo gracias a estos foros, no soy electrónico pero me gusta instruirme en lo que puedo en estos asuntos, gracias a todos por responder, ya os iré contando... 

Mi mayor problema y siento la insistencia es la salida de audio, puesto que en la etapa nueva vienen dos cables por cada  canal, en total cuatro, y en la etapa original  solo veo dos cables para los dos canales, como se ha comentado arriba...

Mi pregunta es simplemente

 ¿saber si existe la posibilidad de que haya un cable  común como ha dicho Dosmetros y ese común sea el chasis del equipo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2015)

carloselvira dijo:


> . . . .Mi mayor problema y siento la insistencia es la salida de audio, puesto que en la etapa nueva vienen dos cables por cada  canal, en total cuatro, y en la etapa original  solo veo dos cables para los dos canales, como se ha comentado arriba...
> 
> Mi pregunta es simplemente
> 
> ¿saber si existe la posibilidad de que haya un cable  común como ha dicho Dosmetros y ese común sea el chasis del equipo ?



¿ Y miraste las fichas de salida a parlante ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y si miras las fichas de salida a parlante ?
> 
> Mira el gabinete, su parte posterior, identificas las fichas de salida y a estas conectas tus nuevas etapas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2015)

Si está inestable muy seguramente sea por capacitores electrolíticos desvalorizados.

No destruyas nada , y haz un plano de desarme por las dudas . . .


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 12, 2015)

Sí, cambié los condensadores ó capacitores y los transistores de salida, y el equipo funcionó, cosa que antes no hacía, pero enseguida se volvieron a  marchar los dos canales, cosa extraña, entonces decidí cambiar por ese motivo la etapa entera como dije antes.

Las fichas ó salidas de los altavoces también las he verificado, pero si le doy salida directa de la etapa nueva ya no respeto el diagrama original. Además se bifurca en una regleta q


Solamente quiero adaptar la nueva etapa de potencia al circuito y mi duda sólo es esa.


Sé como va el cableado de alimentación, y como conectar el cableado de previo a la etapa nueva de potencia, pero lo que no sé es como hacer la adaptación de  salida de audio por este motivo, porque la etapa nueva tiene dos conexiones por canal y la etapa antigua sólo tiene una conexión por canal... debo conectar las dos conexiones que me faltan al chasis?


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2015)

Ya decía yo que me sonaba es un kit chinori JLH 1969 ten también cuidado por que si es chinori serán mas fake los transistores, también podrías ajuntar las tierras de los módulos para tener solo los 3 cables es decir la masa en común y las 2 salidas de los canales del kit,también encontrado el diagrama


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 12, 2015)

Así es Beny, se trata de un Kit Jhl 1969, compré ese kit porque los valores son similares a los del Bettor ef-5, equipo del que hablo, pero las conexiones de salida no, de ahí mi duda.

Kit Jhl 1969                        ------- cuatro conexiones de salida de audio
Etapa de potencia Bettor ef5------- dos conexiones de salida audio


Esa es mi duda, así como tu bien dices... Por decirlo de un modo común, me sobrarían dos conexiones del kit, ¿ Son las que debo conectar al chasis para que vayan a tierra, como dices?


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2015)

Pero si ya sabes las entradas que es lo que te interesa por que no lo conectas directamente en la conectores de los altavoces,pero como la masa es en común en todo el equipo no hace falta que la saque del modulo directamente creo yo


----------



## J2C (Ago 12, 2015)

.


Una acotación:

Posiblemente ese equipo al ser tan mayorcito de edad, tenga salida de auriculares conectados al modo antiguo. Podrían tener algo que ver las conexiones de esta imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 133175

Pero sin más fotos de dicho equipo y _sin voluntad del dueño_ para hacer lo que le han recomendado previamente como ejemplo de levantar un esquema de conexiones desde la salida de parlantes supongo que se seguirá dando vueltas alrededor de la nada !!!!.


 No cuesta nada hacer un esquema sobre papel con un lápiz y luego subir una foto de dicho esquema. 
 Cuantas mas fotos se tengan del equipo en cuestión será muchísimo mas fácil guiar a quien se esta entreteniendo tratando de mejorar su equipo de sonido .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 12, 2015)

J2C, envío esquema a mano del kit 1969 y del bettor ef5.

Es correcto que la regleta va conectada a la entrada de auriculares como dice J2C,  y de ahí a los parlantes, envío foto de la conexión de parlantes y auriculares.



Bleny no quería conectar directamente a los altavoces porque tendría que quitar esas dos resistencias y además perdería la entrada de auriculares creo, es decir simplemente dejar el equipo más fiel al original posible.


No soy experto y mis conocimientos son básicos, a lo mejor me he metido en "camisas de once varas" como se suele decir, pero me llenó de satisfacción hacer que el equipo funcionara aunque sea de manera temporal.


Siento si a lo mejor la información no ha sido suficiente, cualquier cosa si os interesa me podeis comentar y subo cualquier archivo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2015)

A hora se ve mas claro te dejo una foto de como seria la conexión, ya se que tiene dos salidas pero si lo conectas con al misma alimentación que la antigua el cable negro ya esta conectado, ya que la masa es en común, no se si me explico muy bien el cable negro de alimentación también es el que esta en las clavijas de los altavoces verdad, lo que ya no se es si se de vería quitar esas resistencia que están en las clavijas


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 12, 2015)

Muchas gracias Bleny por toda la información dada , y por todas las demás aportaciones, voy a soldar el kit y ya os iré informando como va funcionando todo.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Ago 12, 2015)

Carloselvira



carloselvira dijo:


> ..... Bleny no quería conectar directamente a los altavoces porque tendría que quitar esas dos resistencias y además perdería la entrada de auriculares creo, es decir simplemente dejar el equipo más fiel al original posible.
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


Como te dice Benny en su post *#20* seria aproximadamente el conexionado, personalmente disiento en cuanto al común a usar para los parlantes.

Usaría el indicado como *0* que esta pegado al *OUT* excepto que entre ese *0* y el *0* de la parte alimentación tengan continuidad (un cortocircuito) en la escala mas baja del multímetro/tester ó siguiendo las pistas a ojo/anteojos y confirmarlo.


Por otro lado las salidas de las plaquetas nuevas indicadas como *OUT* deberían estar conectadas una al cable rojo y la otra al blanco de los extremos de la bornera de la imagen colocada en mi post *#18*,  así continuarías manteniendo la funcionalidad del conector de auriculares. Al menos con las fotos agregadas lo veo mas lógico.

 Las resistencias sobre dicha bornera lo que suelen hacer es estar en serie con la conexión real de cada auricular para limitar la potencia que le llega a cada uno.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 12, 2015)

Advertencia!!!:

El kit que intentás armar es un amplificador diseñado para trabajar en clase A. No es recomendado para principiantes, si no se prevée mínimamente una fuente de alimentación acorde a las exigencias y unos enormes disipadores de calor para los transistores de salida.

Rescatar una fuente de alimentación y un disipador diseñado muy posiblemente para un amplificador que operaba originariamente en clase AB y, pretender emplearlos para un amplificador que vaya a operar en clase A no es para nada buena idea.

El JLH no tiene buen rechazo al ripple de alimentación: alimentar dos canales del mismo con una única fuente diseñada para un AB muy posiblemente no se pueda, porque seguramente esa fuente no va a sostener el voltaje esperado al régimen de corriente solicitado (que puede rondar en 1 A por cada canal: es decir, 2 A en forma sostenida para un sistema estéreo). Si por una de esas posibilidades lo logra, con el filtrado original el ronquido a la salida va a ser intolerable. Supongamos que quien haga la "adaptación" pretenda aumentar indiscriminadamente la capacidad original de filtrado para disminuir ese ronquido de salida a niveles imperceptibles, lo que va a lograr es seguramente cocinar el transformador original del equipo.

El JLH 1969 requiere de importantes modificaciones para aumentar su rechazo de ripple (las cuales están debidamente documentadas en la red y en este mismo foro también), pero de esa forma ya queda muy poco de su diseño original.

El JLH 1969 funciona muy bien (salida "quieta") con un multiplicador de capacitancias en su alimentación ó, con bancos RC muy brutos y una modificación adicional en el filtrado de alimentación en torno a la polarización del transistor de entrada.

El JLH Update es un circuito que se desempeña mucho mejor en varios aspectos al JLH 1969 (pero cambia bastante en diseño y carloselvira ya dispone esas placas de kits del JLH 1969 ).

Conclusión: sugeriría reservar ese kit para armar un amplificador en clase A pensado desde cero (desde su fuente, gabinete y disipadores). Para el otro amplificador, pensaría en ubicar las posibles fallas y rescatarlo como lo que fué originalmente.

PD: si aún así y frente a todos los pronósticos pueden montar un JLH 1969 debajo de ese tocadiscos, muy seguramente van a utilizar también el plato del mismo para calentar la comida . Si se les arrebata la comida => la próxima vez lo ponen en 45 ó 78 en lugar de 33 y listo!!! 

PD2: una idea por si se les arruina algún vinilo







Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2015)

Ups hno:me deje el cable de alimentación positiva de la otra placa sin marcar un despiste, yo creo que si es en común la masa del nuevo modulo pero mejor que lo compruebe




la gran duda que tengo para que sera la estas resistencia en paralelo 
Ver el archivo adjunto 133257, ¿para bajar la impedancia? si es a sin se tendrían de sacar no





diegomj1973 dijo:


> Advertencia!!!:
> 
> El kit que intentás armar es un amplificador diseñado para trabajar en clase A. No es recomendado para principiantes, si no se prevée mínimamente una fuente de alimentación acorde a las exigencias y unos enormes disipadores de calor para los transistores de salida.
> 
> ...



Lo del transformador no creo se queme, si no eres de los que lo ponen a todo volumen exigiendo hasta el ultimo aliento del amplificador en ese caso creo salen volando antes los 2n3055 chinoris, ,necesitaras un disipador no es recomendable hacerlo sin, lo del ruido mejor probar luego ya se vera  



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Advertencia!!!:
> PD2: una idea por si se les arruina algún vinilo
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...uQd2HXaE1g4UxLWg7qAvr8_1wc1HRF06na9JBMUEvstsA
> ...


Eso es arte


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 12, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> Lo del transformador no creo se queme, si no eres de los que lo ponen a todo volumen exigiendo hasta el ultimo aliento del amplificador en ese caso creo salen volando antes los 2n3055 chinoris, ,necesitaras un disipador no es recomendable hacerlo sin, lo del ruido mejor probar luego ya se vera



El problema es que la corriente media que consume el JLH 1969 no se altera significativamente entre períodos de silencios y máximas estridencias. Si se fija el bías de salida en 1 A (por ejemplo), el amplificador queda drenando casi permanentemente ese mismo valor de corriente esté entregando señal al parlante o no .

Al trafo de ese tocadiscos no le veo mucho más capacidad de manejo que unos 70 a 80 VA (como mucho). El JLH 1969 requiere ese valor y, muy posiblemente, algo más de eso para solamente alimentar un canal. El problema es que ese transformador está seguramente pensado para entregar esa potencia en ciclos cortos y no muy prolongados, y el JLH exige todo lo contrario.

Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2015)

Y también hay que tener en cuenta que alimenta otros elementos como pre amplificadores y radio, el motor del tocadiscos no lo cuento por que creo que es 220V , lo pensé en un principio que se podría quedar corta la fuente pero no sabia que consumieran tanto en calma, pero que pruebe si no se calienta y funciona bien nada que perder digo yo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 12, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> Y también hay que tener en cuenta que alimenta otros elementos como pre amplificadores y radio, el motor del tocadiscos no lo cuento por que creo que es 220V , lo pensé en un principio que se podría quedar corta la fuente pero no sabia que consumieran tanto en calma, pero que pruebe si no se calienta y funciona bien nada que perder digo yo



Así es. Pero es una verdadera lástima que arruine una linda antigüedad y desperdicie también ese lindo kit .

Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2015)

Me hace gracia por que cuando era mas pequeño torture mas de un Bettor


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 13, 2015)

Me entran dudas sobre una posible y satisfactoria reparación después de leer los posts.

El Bettor ya estaba averiado antes de llegar a mis manos, habiendo hecho una serie consultas profesionales sin resolución positiva.

En la placa original se sustituyeron los condensadores y transistores, ya descatalogados y difíciles de encontrar, unos MC140, por unos equivalentes , llegando a funcionar al final de manera intermitente, pero sin obtener un resultado óptimo al 100%.

Debido a esta inestabilidad en el circuito original, a la dificultad de encontrar repuestos y tras confirmar que la fuente de alimentación estaba en buen estado,  fue mi decisión sustituir la placa entera por estos motivos y puesto que había espacio y tornillería suficiente en el interior del equipo,  encontrado de esa forma  el kit JHL1969 que mantiene el mismo voltaje de entrada que la fuente original;  27 voltios en concreto,  con unos 10 vatios de potencia, un output iq=1.25A. Lo que ya no sé como decís, es que la fuente tenga capacidad suficiente para alimentar al doble kit, etc

 Desconozco si el transformador trabaja en ciclos cortos y el Jhl 1969 requiere todo lo contrario y  su posible repercusión en el funcionamiento como habeis dicho, desconozco algunos  de parámetros eléctricos que habeis mencionado y puedan de esa forma manifestarse en algún conflicto, en resumidas cuentas, no pueda repararlo de esa forma tampoco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2015)

Mi mejor consejo es que con un poco de "envión" y colaboración del Foro , repares correctamente la plaqueta con los amplificadores originales 

No es dificil y además no hay transistores taaaan especiales en ese amplificadorcito , facilmente podremos reemplazarlos.

Y el otro lo armas con el asesoramiento de Diegomj1973 y lo pones en otra caja 

Saludos !


----------



## Bleny (Ago 13, 2015)

Seguro que el paciente tiene cura , que era exactamente lo que le pasaba ruido no funcionaba


----------



## pandacba (Ago 13, 2015)

Los MC140 son identicos a los BD140, como te dice Due, en ese ampli todos los transistores  son fácilmente reemplasables, solo que hay que tener una dosis de criterio y algo de experiencia, pero no es para nada dificil, muchos en este foro han realizado tales tareas con éxito, asi que se podra ayudar perfectamente
Sera necesario si buenas fotos de ambos lados de la placa donde se puedan ver bien las pistas y los componentes


Que modelo de Bettor es ??? para conseguir el esquema.....

Ese kit jhl 1969 no es nada nuevito es un diseño publicado hace muchos años, muy probablemente en el 69' por motorola, ya que lo conozco, lo tengo en viejos manuales, y en algunas revistas de esa época....
si mal no recuedo fue publicado por motorola mismo...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 13, 2015)

Carloselvira:

He leído algunas de tus consultas sobre este mismo tocadiscos en otros foros (elgramoforo.esforos.com, audio.yoreparo.com) y por lo que pude ver el problema está aparentemente en la etapa de potencia de audio.

Para ayudarte, vamos a necesitar de tu colaboración:

1) Fotos bien nítidas de la etapa de potencia (tanto del lado de cobre como de los componentes). Vas a necesitar desmontarla por completo del disipador en cuestión, para que podamos ver las designaciones de los transistores finales (que creo pueden reemplazarse por BD140 - BD139, BD138 - BD137 ó BD136 - BD135 tranquilamente). Son transistores que se consiguen hasta debajo de las piedras. Podés intentar tomar la foto del lado de los componentes, iluminando muy fuertemente desde el lado del cobre hacia la dirección de la cámara (es decir, para que se trasluzca el trazo de cobre entre los componentes y nos permita rescatar el esquema)

2) Nos tenés que indicar exactamente qué componente has cambiado y cuál era el que estaba originalmente en su mismo lugar.

3) Antes de proceder a desoldar algo, documentá todo lo que más puedas con fotos fechadas y numeradas correlativamente y, guardalas en disco rígido . Si es posible, marcá cada cable que desconectes con cinta de papel (etiquetándolo luego con algún código hacia dónde se conectaba y, marcá también con el mismo código el lugar dónde se conectaba).

Va a ser un proceso lento y de mucha paciencia, dado que tus conocimientos se ven algo limitados en esta área (disculpame por decírtelo, pero debemos manejarnos con franqueza) y desde este otro lado vamos a necesitar tu máxima colaboración y seguimiento riguroso en lo que te indiquemos. No hay que dejar nada por sentado y cualquier duda que surja no temer en preguntar las veces que sean necesarias. Tampoco avanzar más de lo que las piernas permitan. Seguro que a ese amplificador lo vas a sacar andando!!!.

Cuando ganes mucha experiencia con este aparatejo y puedas avanzar solo con él y unos cuántos diseños más, recién ahí dale de lleno al JLH 1969 (que es un bellísimo amplificador, con todas las letras). A ese kit no lo arruines anticipadamente dándole un lugar y uso que no merece. Ahora debés comenzar a acumular experiencia para coronarte finalmente en él, que te va a dar un montón de satisfacciones.

Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Ago 13, 2015)

Unas buenas fotos de como esta actualmente, por que si dices que le cambiaste los condensadores las fotos que pusiste serán viejas, por que solo veo condensadores antiguos, si pones condensadores asegurate de que sean nuevos


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 17, 2015)

Ante todo muchas gracias por vuestra cooperación, así da gusto trabajar en la reparación del equipo-

Me gustaría poner mi pequeño granito de arena en el foro en referencia a los transistores que se ha comentado arriba.

Recomendar este enlace para comprobación de características de transistores.


http://alltransistors.com/es/


Hay que tener cuidado con las equivalencias porque alguna de la información  que viene  en internet no es correcta.

En este caso decir que el MC140 y BD140 No son equivalentes, El MC140  es PNP y 
el BD140 NPN, 

Un equivalente al MC140 sería el BD527,
 pero también es difícil de encontrar, el que tiene unos parámetros similares al Mc140 es
 el Bd 139, correcto,  aunque el patillaje es diferente, habría que cruzar las patillas, para hacer una correcta adaptación.





Volviendo al asunto del amplificador, os diré que finalmente soldé el kit jhl 1969 y lo he probado con el bettor que funciona correctamente, la fuente de alimentación de 27 voltios alimenta sin ningún tipo de conflicto al doble kit, no creo que necesite más recursos con una salida de 10 vatios el Phono amplifica correctamente

Habeis comentado arriba reparar la placa antigüa, pero he visto que el kit no tiene ningún conflicto finalmente  y si es un kit  que está bien , por que no lo puede tener el bettor?, no sé que pensais vosotros después de informaros que no se ha producido ninguna incidencia, sólo me quedaría hacer el acople físico en un espacio muy amplio y  podría decir posiblemente  que he recuperado el amplificador...creo que se ha dado un paso dentro de la reparación.





Por otro lado me interesa más el tema del plato o tornamesa, más  que de  la placa antigüa, si puedo elegir,  es decir  el equipo cuando llegó a mis manos vino girando, eso sí lo he de decir ), pero por algún motivo ha dejado de hacerlo, no sé si se puede plantear esta cuestión mecánica a través del foro, 
 en cualquier caso me siento ya  muy agradecido y satisfecho por los logros, lo miraría de otra forma, pero ya que estoy aquí y se me brinda la oportunidad lo planteo igualmente-


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 17, 2015)

¿Pudiste hacer andar el kit del JLH 1969 sin disipadores? .

Y si lo has logrado, ¿bajo qué régimen de corriente de bías y bajo qué nivel y carga de salida? .

Según las fotos, no puedo entender cómo has logrado eso sin dañar ningún transistor de salida del kit, haciéndolo funcionar al régimen de diseño (si es que esa fué la prueba).

Hay algo que no me cierra de esa prueba, sinceramente.

Saludos

PD: fijate bien, pero el BD140 es PNP y el BD139 NPN. Puede existir distinto pinout con los originales de tu amplificador: eso lo tenés que verificar.


----------



## carloselvira (Ago 17, 2015)

Adjunto esquema de conexión del kit diegomj1973, está el cableado tal y como dijo Bleny.


Correcto el equipo, (excepto el plato, que no gira ), está amplificando la señal del Phono perfectamente, cualquier medición que quieras que hiciera me lo dices.


El transformador está alimentando el doble Kit y en prueba estoy trabajando sin disipadores, en ningún momento ha subido la temperatura de ningún componente, está todo trabajando correctamente. Está saliendo el audio por los dos canales....


----------



## Bleny (Ago 17, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Pudiste hacer andar el kit del JLH 1969 sin disipadores? .
> 
> Y si lo has logrado, ¿bajo qué régimen de corriente de bías y bajo qué nivel y carga de salida? .
> 
> ...


Puede ser por que el JLH 1969 original tenia el MJ480 y este es el 2N3055, pero no es recomedable ponerlo sin disipador


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 17, 2015)

carloselvira dijo:


> Adjunto esquema de conexión del kit diegomj1973, está el cableado tal y como dijo Bleny.
> 
> 
> Correcto el equipo, (excepto el plato, que no gira ), está amplificando la señal del Phono perfectamente, cualquier medición que quieras que hiciera me lo dices.
> ...



Sinceramente, nunca escuché un clase A push pull de 10 W sobre 8 ohmios "funcionando" sin disipadores!!!. Suponiendo 10 W sobre parlante de 8 ohmios: con una alimentación simple de 27 Vcc, a un bías de salida de 0,8 A aprox., arrojan unos 21,35 W de disipación entre las dos unidades de 2N3055!!! . Aún sin conectar parlante a su salida y sin inyectarle señal a la entrada, se quemarían esos dos transistores al instante (al menos).

Al driver que los maneja, se le suele colocar una pequeña aleta, incluso.

Sigo sosteniendo que debe haber algo mal ahí. Incluso, si analizamos la placa del kit, el bías de salida es fijo (no permite regularlo así como está diseñada la placa): son dos resistencias fijas que "acompañan" al capacitor de bootstrap (no existe preset ni potenciómetro de ajuste).

Saludos

PD: Bleny: no tiene que ver el hecho que sea otro transistor de salida. A lo sumo, el hecho que sea otro transistor de salida acarrea problemas hacia el lado del driver y no hacia el mismo transistor, ya que el bías hay que seguir ajustándolo en 0,8 A para lograr esos 10 W sobre el parlante de 8 ohmios. En rigor, al JLH 1969 se lo debe polarizar bastante por encima de esos 0,8 A (que son la mitad de la corriente máxima que toma el parlante a máxima potencia). Suele ser 1,11 A aprox (es decir, el 70 % del máximo, en lugar del 50 % del máximo). Muy distinto sería el caso que se reemplacen los transistores de salida originales por unos Darlington, donde el potencial para favorecer la conducción es mayor en estos últimos (prácticamente, el doble que los originales).


----------



## Bleny (Ago 17, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Sinceramente, nunca escuché un clase A push pull de 10 W sobre 8 ohmios "funcionando" sin disipadores!!!. Suponiendo 10 W sobre parlante de 8 ohmios: con una alimentación simple de 27 Vcc, a un bías de salida de 0,8 A aprox., arrojan unos 21,35 W de disipación entre las dos unidades de 2N3055!!! . Aún sin conectar parlante a su salida y sin inyectarle señal a la entrada, se quemarían esos dos transistores al instante (al menos).
> 
> Al driver que los maneja, se le suele colocar una pequeña aleta, incluso.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo poco experiencia y poco trato he teniendo con los 2N3055 pero tanto se tendrían de calentar, es anormal que no se calienten tanto, lo digo por que yo también estoy reparando un amplificar y apenas calientan los 2N3055 pero el montaje es distinto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2015)

Bleny , clase A es como un Formula 1 

En pos de obtener buen sonido se disipa 10 veces mas potencia  , o sea que para obtener 10 Watts de audio  disipará unos 100 Watts eléctricos en calor


----------



## Bleny (Ago 17, 2015)

Me pico la curiosidad lo que estáis diciendo  por el amplificador que estoy repara el Inter hi fi que puse en otro post apenas calientan los 2N3055 lo veo raro por que no se si normal o no, 

y da la casualidad que por aquel tiempo estuve buscado kits chinoris de 2N3055 y encontré el JLH 1969 de este post y estuve pensado comprarlo,y se me hace raro que digáis que se calienta mucho cuando el mio no se calienta apenas y de este kit esta diciendo que tampoco, por eso estoy algo confuso, 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bleny , clase A es como un Formula 1
> 
> En pos de obtener buen sonido se disipa 10 veces mas potencia  , o sea que para obtener 10 Watts de audio  disipará unos 100 Watts eléctricos en calor



supongo que también dependerá de como sea el amplificador ¿no? o en todos los casos se aplica es formula


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2015)

Se aplica para *todos* los clase A 

Amplificador AB = 40 mA de corriente de reposo - Bias
Amplificador clase A = 2 A de corriente de reposo


----------



## Bleny (Ago 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se aplica para *todos* los clase A
> 
> Amplificador AB = 40 mA de corriente de reposo - Bias
> Amplificador clase A = 2 A de corriente de reposo



Pero no todos lo que tienen  2N3055 son clase A o si


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2015)

Nop


----------



## Bleny (Ago 17, 2015)

Como se distingue clase A echo 2N3055 de uno que no lo es


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2015)

El MC140 fue una versión en cápsula plástica del BC140 al igual que el MC141 lo fuel del BC141 pero con mejor prestaciones en cuanto a tensión de trabajo, estos últimos en cápsula TO3 metálica de alli que tengan la base al medio, el colector a la derecha y el emisor a la izquierda :


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> Como se distingue clase A echo 2N3055 de uno que no lo es



Un amplificador de audio de potencia operando en clase A puede emplear como transistor de salida el 2N3055 o cualquier otro que cubra las expectativas de disipación máxima, sea bipolar, mosfet, fet o IGBT. Los puede emplear en single ended (ya sea con carga resistiva, inductiva ó carga activa) ó en configuración push pull (compuesto de transistores de la misma polaridad ó complementarios o de polaridad opuesta). La diferenciación entre una configuración en single ended y otra en push pull radica en la eficiencia de conversión de potencia lograda y el perfil de distorsión (por la cancelación o no que produzca la simetría o asimetría circuital en los productos de la distorsión que se generan fuera del tono fundamental).

Si tenemos una configuración de salida en single ended, la corriente de reposo por el elemento activo de salida (el transistor) es tal que debe igualar o superar en magnitud a la corriente máxima de pico que puede circular por el parlante (es decir, en el punto de máxima potencia de audio previsto o de diseño). Su eficiencia de conversión máxima puede alcanzar el 25 % teórico con carga resistiva ó activa ó el 50 % teórico con carga inductiva (aunque en la realidad está bastante abajo de esos valores). Eso se da a plena potencia máxima sostenida (hipotético, también, porque esa situación no es común en la música).

Si tenemos una configuración de salida en push pull en clase A, la corriente de reposo por los elementos activos de salida (ambos transistores) es tal que debe igualar o superar en magnitud a la mitad de la corriente máxima de pico que puede circular por el parlante (es decir, en el punto de máxima potencia de audio previsto o de diseño). Su eficiencia de conversión máxima puede alcanzar el 50 % teórico (aunque en la realidad está bastante abajo de eso). Eso se da a plena potencia máxima sostenida (hipotético, también, porque esa situación no es común en la música).

La condición común para que se dé operación en clase A es que la corriente por el / los elemento / s activo / s nunca se haga cero a pesar de todas las variaciones previstas de la señal sobre la carga (el parlante). En oposición, para que se dé operación en clase B es que la corriente por cada elemento activo de salida se dé en alternancia por cada paso por cero de la señal: es decir, durante un semiciclo de la señal circula corriente por un transistor de una polaridad mientras que el otro permanece al corte y, durante el otro semiciclo siguiente de la señal circula corriente por el otro transistor y es el primero citado el que se mantiene ahora al corte.

Una forma rápida de distinguir un amplificador operando en clase A es calcular su corriente de reposo en la etapa de salida en relación a la corriente máxima que puede tomar la carga. Dependiendo de la configuración (es decir, si es en single ended ó en push pull), podemos guiarnos si va a operar totalmente en clase A o parcialmente, en función de la relación que guarden esas corrientes. No hay forma que un single ended opere en clase B para reproducir señales variables respecto de cero (sean simétricas o no). En audio, el single ended debe operar enteramente en clase A.

En cambio, en push pull, puede existir operación en clase A (hasta cierto nivel) y en B (para todos los valores superiores al primer nivel). Esta es la forma de operar más común de los amplificadores en clase AB (los más difundidos). Generalmente, ese punto de transición es una fracción muy pequeña del total: ejemplo, para un amplificador de 100 W máximos, posiblemente el punto de operación en clase A sea de pocos mW!!!. Para señales fuertes, que exista distorsión de cruce por cero de la señal importa poco porque queda debidamente enmascarada por el nivel propio de la señal (que es importante). Cuando esa transición es en un punto demasiado bajo, puede notarse esa distorsión por cruce en relación a los primeros niveles de la señal y enmascararse totalmente para los últimos niveles más altos. Ese punto de equilibrio entre eficiencia y calidad de reproducción a bajos niveles se busca en todo diseño operando en clase AB.

Es posible tener en push pull operación en clase A para el rango total. El JLH 1969 es un claro ejemplo de ello. Cuando se da este caso, se dice generalmente que el amplificador está operando en clase A pura en todo el rango de la señal de diseño.

Espero poder haberme dado en entender.

Saludos


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 7, 2018)

Hola a todos, abro este hilo para ver si me ayudáis a restaurar este equipo que me han regalado. Puedo asumir que no interese y se borre el hilo, yo lo intento partiendo de la base que no tengo ningún título de electricidad ni de electrónico, necesitaría instrucciones muy claras si alguien se quiere mojar.
Resumo previamente los trabajos hechos y los problemas detectados.
Aparte de limpiar el exterior y el interior de polvo, restos de pegamentos, etc..., he limpiado con limpia contactos eléctricos los potenciometros, para evitar los típicos chasquidos de pistas antiguas y sucias, he tenido que sustituir la cuerda que mueve el dial e inventarme el recorrido de esta por no tener ningún esquema, parece resuelto y el cable de alimentación porque estaba rígido y parecía que se fuera a partir, bombillas nuevas, vamos casi todo estético. El tocadiscos funciona y la radio también. Problemas, solo suena una de las dos vías, siempre la misma, pero con los auriculares si llegan a sonar los dos lados. También noto un poco de corriente cuando toco las partes metálicas, poco pero se nota el cosquilleo en los dedos al pasar la mano. El resto aparentemente funciona correcto y me gustaría conservarlo todo lo original posible. Por supuesto si alguien se presta a asesorarme en la restauración pasaré fotos del interior que está prácticamente original.
Perdón por todo el rollo de la explicación y un saludo a todos los del foro.
Gracias.
Adjunto fotos exteriores del equipo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Lindo aparatejo , si anda por auriculares quiere decir que el problema lo tenés o en el jack automático (si lo tuviera) o en la llave de traspaso de parlantes a auriculares (si la tuviera) .

Deberías hacerle una conección a tierra o cambiarle el cable de alimentación por uno con tierra y conectar el cable amarillo y verde al chasis metálico.

Temas sobre Bettor que podrían interesarte leer

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

La bandeja muy buena, me trae recuerdos de juventud
Si con auriculares suena, puede que la ficha jack este dañada, no cierra el contacto cuando se retira el plug


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)

Calamar76 dijo:


> . . . . Puedo asumir que no interese y se borre el hilo, yo lo intento partiendo de la base que no tengo ningún título de electricidad ni de electrónico, necesitaría instrucciones muy claras si alguien se quiere mojar. . . . .



*¡ Bienvenido a la Comunidad !*​
Asume que en esta comunidad se le da apoyo a *TODOS *los miembros, tengan títulos Grandes, Gordos, Chicos, Flacos o *NO *los tengan.
La única condición que *SI *se exige es que pongan esfuerzo/empeño en resolver *su *problema.

​


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 7, 2018)

que pena que vivamos tan lejos sino te diría me lo dejases una temporada para devolvértelo nuevo,intenta arreglarlo que es una chulada de aparato,tambien ten encuenta que desde la distancia es bastante difícil saber que le pasa,chiflale un poco de limpiacontactos por la toma de auriculares y luego mete y saca una clavija de auriculares en la toma como unas 20 veces,asi la limpiaras y es posible consigas que el canal que no se oye vuelva a oírse,saludos.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 9, 2018)

Os dejo unas fotos de las “tripas” para poder identificar las partes y si por casualidad se ve algo anormal.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 9, 2018

Lo único que he visto raro es este transistor de la parte derecha de transistores, que me parece que son del amplificador, no estoy seguro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2018)

Y la foto trasera del jack de auriculares ?


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 9, 2018)

ese BD140 no tiene buena pinta,pero si con auriculares suena los dos canales,ese transistor no esta estropeado,el problema lo tienes casi seguro en la toma de auriculares.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 9, 2018)

Aquí esta la imagen lateral de los contactos del jack de los auriculares.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 9, 2018

El problema también aunque suene por un altavoz no hace el balanceo de uno a otro, en este caso silencio en la vía que no suena, cuando giro el potenciometro de balance, se cuela más bajo lo que suena por el canal que si funciona. En el caso de poner los auriculares y presionar la clavija hasta que suenen los dos tampoco hace bien el balanceo, solo hacia el canal que si funciona bien.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2018)

Estando sin el plug debe haber continuidad entre el amarillo y rojo(un canal) y entre blanco y azul( el otro canal)
Puedes medir continuidad o puenteando uno u el otro


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Estando sin el plug debe haber continuidad entre el amarillo y rojo(un canal) y entre blanco y azul( el otro canal)
> Puedes medir continuidad o puenteando uno u el otro


Midiendo amarillo y rojo, hay continuidad y lo mismo midiendo blanco y azul, en los dos casos no llega a cero pero da continuidad.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2018)

Debiera ser como unir las puntas del téster, proba de cortocircuitar como te dije y fijate que pasa


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Debiera ser como unir las puntas del téster, proba de cortocircuitar como te dije y fijate que pasa


Comprobado, me da continuidad, la pregunta es, que me dice que haya continuidad???
Que el circuito de audio no está estropeado en ningún componente o solo la parte de cableado???


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2018)

De esos dos cables por ejmplo el marillo y rojo, uno viene del amplificador y el otro va hacia el parlante
Lo mismo con azul y blanco, como el auricular te funciona se supone que el amplificador funciona, habria que revisar el cable de cada canal a la salida de parlantes.
Podes poner alguna foto sobre la salida a parlantes?


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> De esos dos cables por ejmplo el marillo y rojo, uno viene del amplificador y el otro va hacia el parlante
> Lo mismo con azul y blanco, como el auricular te funciona se supone que el amplificador funciona, habria que revisar el cable de cada canal a la salida de parlantes.
> Podes poner alguna foto sobre la salida a parlantes?


Visto desde arriba y de izquierda a derecha, el cable negro con el nudo, es alimentación, el Segundo es selector de corriente 110/220, el tercero, fusible de protección, el cuarto el altavoz que funciona y el quinto el altavoz que no funciona.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 11, 2018)

Bueno otro problemita resuelto, le he puesto un cable de alimentación de un cargador de portátil con tierra a la carcasa como recomendó algún compañero y se acabo las sensaciones de corriente en las partes metálicas.

Curiosidad por lo menos por mi parte, trasteando todavía con el equipo me he dado cuenta que conectando el altavoz a la salida que no suena y poniendo el volumen al máximo suena un condensador gordo que hay a la salida de la tarjeta del amplificador, pregunto entonces, el problema será del condensador y solo hace que funcione una vía???, tiene como una burbuja en la parte delantera, donde los contactos, estará deteriorado???, desconozco como comprobar si está en buen estado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2018)

Esos condensadores solían tener ese bultito, de todas formas convendrían probarlo o cambiarlo. Es un filtro de la tensión que alimenta la placa amplificadora. El valor equivalente sería 4700uF.

Puedes probar a puentear (con un cable) en la regleta de conexiones, justo debajo a la derecha del conector (el que falla). Cable rojo con amarillo. Si no falla toca revisar cables entre ese punto y toma de auriculares, si sigue fallando llamar a un exorcista.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 12, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esos condensadores solían tener ese bultito, de todas formas convendrían probarlo o cambiarlo. Es un filtro de la tensión que alimenta la placa amplificadora. El valor equivalente sería 4700uF.
> 
> Puedes probar a puentear (con un cable) en la regleta de conexiones, justo debajo a la derecha del conector (el que falla). Cable rojo con amarillo. Si no falla toca revisar cables entre ese punto y toma de auriculares, si sigue fallando llamar a un exorcista.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 165714


Mañana mismo lo pruebo, si funciona con el puente confirmaría que el condensador o capacitador está estropeado???. Si es el caso con que datos buscaría uno compatible para sustituirlo???, nombre o datos necesarios para poder comprarlo... Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2018)

Esta hinchado, esta seco, no pasa señal, cambia  los dos por unos de 5000uF y seguro que todo mejorara.
De paso toma nota y hacete una lista del resto de los electrolíticos, en breve sería conveniente que los reemplaces a todos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2018)

La prueba que te recomiendo no tiene nada que ver con el condensador, es para terminar de descartar el conector de auriculares.

El condensador ya te he puesto el equivalente, pues el original no se consigue, sería un condensador de 4700uF y 35V. 
Dicho condensador es el filtro de tensión, no es salida de audio, pero cámbialo. Al menos eso creo, me rectifiquen si no es así. 
Una foto de la placa del amplificador completa ayudaría.

Me pisaste Panda .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2018)

ayyy lo siento esta todo muy oscuro por aquí


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 13, 2018)

Bueno seguimos con el prueba y error, el puente no hace sonar la vía que está fallando desde el principio, pero ya me he puesto con la oreja y él capacitador que falla es otro, es el de la derecha de la placa amplificadora. Me va tocar cambiar los condensadores/capacitadores. Prepararé una lista y necesito que me ayudéis a buscar compatibles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2018)

Esos dos capacitores de los extremos parecen ser los de salida de audio , cambiá al menos el que hace ruido a ver que pasa . . .


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 13, 2018)

Dosmetros tarde, ya he sacado todos 😁, cuáles serían si no los hay iguales los modelos compatibles para comprarlos. Que son esos dos marrones y negros???.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2018)

0,1 es 100 nano , ponele poliester de 200 o de 400 V . . .  aunque yo esos no los cambiaría !

P.D. : para los de 125 uF podés optar entre 100 uF o 220 uF , me gusta más 220 uF ; 16 uF , idem 22 uF


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 0,1 es 100 nano , ponele poliester de 200 o de 400 V . . .  aunque yo esos no los cambiaría !
> 
> P.D. : para los de 125 uF podés optar entre 100 uF o 220 uF , me gusta más 220 uF ; 16 uF , idem 22 uF



50uF ya no existen, usá 47uF 25V

1000uF son estándard, con esos no hay problemas, pero por 16/18 V no vienen (18V )...yo usaría de 25V. Lo que no vas a conseguir son con terminales axiales, así que andá pensando en calcular la distancia entre agujeros para ver si alcanza con abrir las patas del capacitor y colocarlo paradito...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2018)

Lo que me resulta raro es que por auriculares suene bien 

Si no encuentras los condensadores axiales ("tumbaos"), puedes usar los normales alargando una de las patillas como en la figura adjunta.


Ja ja Dr. ya estaba yo en eso 

Hay condensadores de 68uF, pero a veces es complicado encontrarlos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2018)

Que  pregunte en varias tiendas, por estas tierras no se consiguen axiales normalmente, pero me ha pasado que a veces  en el comercio que compro siempre cuando de algún valor no tiene radiales, tiene axiales, algo similar con las resistencias de 3K6 y derivados, algunas veces he conseguido, al igual que unas Iskras que tengo guardadas de 16K 3W
El vive en madrid es cuestión que consulte tiene más probabilidades de conseguirlos que nosotros.
Y si no los radiales, que al ser de un poco más valor y voltaje no debería tener problemas con los terminales


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 14, 2018)

Bueno pues ya me he tirado del todo a la piscina, he comprado los condensadores con vuestra ayuda para encontrar los compatibles y los he soldado a la placa, he tenido que indagar un poco sobre la polaridad pero creo que no la he liado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 14, 2018

Todo sigue igual, he repuesto la placa en su sitio, resoldado todos los cables y comprobado los fusibles.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2018)

El condensador del centro el negativo es a la derecha, si está así perfecto todos están bien. 

¿Si cuando dices "todo sigue igual" te refieres a que sigue con el problema del canal izquierdo?, ya dije que me parecía raro que si funciona por auriculares, no funcionase con altavoces.
¿Hiciste bien el puente como indiqué con la flecha verde?
y pregunta tonta, ¿has probado que el conector del altavoz esté bien?, midiendo en las conexiones internas del conector, con el altavoz conectado, ¿te da la medida del altavoz?.

Voy a comer y vuelvo.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 14, 2018)

Si, me refiero a que solo funciona el mismo canal, he vuelto a probar el puente y no suena nada. El lunes me llevaré unos auriculares con un jack en mejores condiciones y mediré el voltaje de salida con los dos altavoces conectados a ver que sale.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2018)

El tema es que la señal para altavoces es la misma que para los auriculares, sólo que la de los auriculares está atenuada por unas resistencias. Las resistencias que están en la regleta donde indiqué hacer el puente a la salida de altavoces.
Por eso te digo que si tienes audio en auriculares debes tener audio en altavoces, a no ser que los auriculares estén mal y estás oyendo "mono". Si los auriculares están bien, el problema debería estar entre la regleta y el conector del altavoz, ó en el altavoz mismo, cosa que creo habrás comprobado.
El Lunes comentas los avances.
Saludos.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 16, 2018)

Confirmo con auriculares con un jack bueno, solo suena el izquierdo y aparte con el volumen al mínimo suena un zumbido por los dos auriculares. También necesito que me orientéis en el uso del multimetro ennque escala hay que medir para sacar las lecturas adecuadas y que nos orienten.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2018)

Una foto de la placa del amplificador por la parte de las soldaduras vendría bien.

Lo primero que podrías hacer es comparar medidas de un canal con otro.
Con el polímetro en "diodo" mide los transistores que están atornillados al disipador.
Vistos de frente sería de izquierda a derecha:
 Emisor-Colector-Base.
Medir entre base y colector, entre base y emisor y entre colector y emisor. Esta última medida no debe dar nada. Primero en un sentido y luego en otro, es decir intercambiando punta negra y roja cada vez. La medida debe ser entre 500 y 600, si te da "0,00" (corto), nada o una medida muy alta, ahí tenemos un problema.
Si una vez medidos los cuatro transistores tienes duda con alguno, compara la medida con el equivalente del otro canal.
En principio el canal que falla sería el canal Izquierdo (si no me equivoco) que sería la zona izquierda de la placa.
Primero eso y después seguimos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2018)

Como tiene fuente simple, mide en lado positivo de los capacitores de salida de cada amplificador, allí tienes que tener en ambos la mitad de la tensión de fuente eso nos dará la pauta del estado de los transistores finales, para ello bajas el volumen al máximo
Para ello lo pones en la escala "V" a la izquierda y seleccionas 200


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 17, 2018)

Pues va a ser que algún transistor está frito, un par de ellos de la parte izquierda dan lecturas de más de mil, creo que están fritos los cuatro en concreto. Necesitaría casi seguro modelos compatibles para comprarlos y sustituirlos, seguro están descatalogados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2018)

No leiste la pregunta de Panda ?

¿Cuanto hay en Voltaje DC entre el positivo y masa de los capacitores de salida? , que son los que están al lado de los fusibles.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 17, 2018)

Si leí el hilo pero no he tomado la medida, entre que puntos tengo que hacerlo???

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 17, 2018

Yo hice primero lo de los transistores y he desoldado la placa, voy a ponerle conectores para desmontar con más facilidad...🤣
Cuales o que son los capacitores de salida y la otra parte del transformador donde tengo que tomar la medida???


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 17, 2018)

1º- En el condensador grande del bultito, el que está fuera de la placa, el de 4000uF, mides que tensión hay.

2º- Con el volumen al mínimo, en el negativo de los condensadores de 1000uF, los que están pegados a los fusibles en la placa, mides tensión. ahí debes tener la mitad de la tensión obtenida en la medición del primer punto.

El polímetro ajustado en 200V DC, escala de la izquierda. Punta negra en el cable negro del condensador de 4000uF, en ambas mediciones.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 17, 2018)

El condensador grande da 28,6v aunque le cuesta un poco darme la medida y suena algún chasquido interior. Midiendo del contacto cable negro del condensador grande al positivo del condensador derecho de 1000 da 13,8v, al izquierdo nada.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 17, 2018

De verdad, sois geniales, me estáis ayudando un montón y a la vez voy aprendiendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2018)

13,8 V está perfecto !


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 17, 2018)

La otra medida es del rojo del condensador gordo al negativo de condensador de 1000 da 28,5v en el lado izquierdo y en el del lado derecho entre 27 y 28, no se queda fijo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 17, 2018

Comprobado las dos veces las dos mediciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2018)

El fusible que está al lado del capacitor-condensador que no mide nada , está bien ?


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 17, 2018)

Si, los fusibles es de lo primero que compruebo con el multimetro en continuidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2018)

Con el tester seteado en Volts dc , punta negra a chasis , andá midiendo las tensiones en todas las patas de los transistores (Emisor - Colector - Base , así cómo están) y las anotás en una planilla para comparar ambos canales.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2018)

Si tenes la placa con los transistores quitados sería bueno que le sacaras una foto por la parte inferior para luego poder hacer un relevamiento del circuito


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 17, 2018)

Ya se la pedí y ya la puso aquí ... y llevo bastante rato tratando de hacerlo, pero mi cansada vista ya no da para mas.
Mañana sigo.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 18, 2018)

Bd 138/Mc 140/Bd 137/Mc 140
0 0 28,3/28,3 28,3 28,3/0 28,3 28,3/0 0 28,3

Mc 140/Bd 137/Mc 140/Bd 138
0 0,5 22,3/13,6 28,2 23/22,2 22,9 23/13,6 0 22,2

Testeado de izquierda a derecha en orden y según los transistores de la foto, con el volumen al mínimo.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 18, 2018)

He encontrado un hilo de este foro con un equipo igual al mio en otro foro que se llama yo reparo, dejo el enlace porque tiene alguos esquemas y plantea dudas sobre las alternativas de sustitucion del transistor Mc 140.
Si por cualquier circunstancia incumplo alguna norma, borrar el menasje este y seguimos luchando por encontrar mi solucion.
Gracias.

condensador ó capacitor electrolítico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2018)

MC140 es lo mismo que BD139 (super ultra común) y se reemplaza con ecg374 o nte374









Calamar76 dijo:


> Bd 138/Mc 140/Bd 137/Mc 140
> 
> 0
> 0
> ...



Aquí tenés en corto alguno de los transistores que va al positivo de la fuente .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2018)

Me da que BD137 
Toca desoldarlos y comprobarlos bien. También hay que comprobar los pequeños (109C y 4259).


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2018)

En donde no mediste la mitad de tensión de la fuente y tenias casi toda la fuente, esta averiado.
También puede haber alguna pista cortada, sería bueno que saques una foto completa por el lado de las pistas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 19, 2018)

En #37 está la placa por arriba y por debajo.
Estuve tratando de sacar el esquema pero hay zonas que no las tengo claras. Habría que ver la parte superior de varios ángulos.

El BD137 es el que está directamente conectado al positivo a través del colector.
Luego cuando esté en el portátil subo lo que tengo.


 Saludos.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 19, 2018)

Los tornillos son la parte donde se atornillan los disipadores de los transistores.
Voy a comprar los transistores y ponerlos todos nuevos, también cambiare el condensador gordo, el de 4000, cuando tenga todo montado subo fotos y a ver si se resuelve el problema así.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 19, 2018)

Con diferentes ángulos me refería a la parte de componentes, hay varios puentes entre resistencias y condensadores pequeños que no se ve claro donde van.

Esto es lo que he podido "chapucear" puede que haya errores . Claramente no está terminado, pero es para darnos una idea la etapa de salida push pull.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

[MC140 no guta apuntando hacia arriba]


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 19, 2018)

No le pidan peras al olmo..........  
Ya no me daba mas la vista y falta sanear cuando esté terminado. Hay cosas sueltas y otras sin conexión.
Hay que buscar data de 109C y 4259.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Creo usaba Corel Draw que permite hacer imágenes transparentes.

Sacaba fotos de frente y dorso , las igualaba en tamaño , la de las pistas la "espejaba" , trasparentaba ambas y las montaba una sobre otra


----------



## AZ81 (Abr 19, 2018)

Transistor de bajo ruido, fabricado en la piher en Tudela (Na). Equivalente al BC109


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 20, 2018)

Bueno tengo grandes novedades o muy buenos avances, he cambiado transistores de la parte izquierda,uno de la parte derecha y el condensador grande o rectificador. He comprado en una tienda de electrónica con su ayuda estos:
Bd 137 = Bd 139 
Bd 138 = Bd 140
Mc 140 = Bd 139
Condensador 4000 uF = 4700 uF
Se me ha despegado alguna pista y he soldado regular.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 20, 2018

Como veréis en la foto he tenido que cruzar alguna patilla por cambio en la configuración.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 20, 2018

Ahora las novedades después de los cambios, se escuchan las dos vías cuando haces el puente desde la regleta o con los cascos, balancea perfectamente y se oye bien.

Pero quitando el puente solo sigue sonando por una sola vía.
Porque????, y de donde puede ser ahora más concretamente la avería???, estoy cambiando demasiadas cosas como para delimitarla???.
Sigo dando las gracias porque me estáis ayudando un huevo y ya se ven avances.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Mediste los 2N4291 y 2N109 ?


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 20, 2018)

Si, he cambiado el 4291 de lado izquierdo, he hecho otra lectura de todo tal cual está ahora y solo me sale diferente en exceso la primera lectura del Bd 140 nuevo, el transistor primero de la izquierda. Voy a terminar de cambiar el resto de los transistores y dejarlos todos nuevos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Te da 3V en vez de 13,6V ?


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 20, 2018)

Si correcto, es la única lectura que no coincide


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 20, 2018)

Has medido mal o has soldado algo mal. El emisor de BD137 (BD139) y BD138 (BD140) están unidos, sin corriente mide con el polímetro a ver si hay continuidad.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 23, 2018)

Buenas, continúo con lo mío pero he llegado a un pequeño desastre. He repasado soldaduras, he de decir que alguna estaba defectuosa y he conseguido normalizar todas las lecturas entre los transistores de un lado y el otro.


Se escuchaba por los dos auriculares y con el puente en la regleta también los dos altavoces, pero no llegaba el mismo voltaje a los dos condensadores de abajo, los que están junto a los fusibles, a la derecha llegaban 28 voltios y a la izquierda 6 o así, hasta que ha ocurrido el desastre, se han quemado dos transistores, el bd140 y el Bd 139, el de enmedio de los tres, de la parte izquierda.


Pregunta, eso que hay delante de segundo transistor, es alguna clase de potenciómetro???, porque lo había girado todo a la derecha para comprobar si aumentaba el voltaje al condensador...
Puede ser la razón de haber frito los transistores ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2018)

Calamar76 dijo:


> hasta que ha ocurrido el desastre, *se han quemado dos transistores, el bd140 y el Bd 139*, el de enmedio de los tres, de la parte izquierda.
> ....
> Pregunta, eso que hay delante de segundo transistor, *es alguna clase de potenciometro???*, porque lo había girado todo a la derecha para comprobar si aunentaba el voltaje al condensador...
> Puede ser la razón de haber frito los transistores???


Si no sabés que es y tenés mucha gente ayudándote, para que diablos metés mano en ese potenciómetro de ajuste???

Si, seguramente has volado la etapa de salida al demonio por tocar ese preset, por que es el ajuste de polarización estática y hace que varíe la cantidad de corriente que circula por la etapa de salida para minimizar la distorsión. Pero así como ayuda a que el ampli suene bien, si le das manija te puede quemar los transistores por exceso de corriente, que es lo que te ha sucedido.

*Moraleja: *antes de hacer cosas que no sabés de que se trata, mejor preguntale a los que te están ayudando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Calamar76 dijo:


> Pregunta, eso que hay delante de segundo transistor, es alguna clase de potenciómetro???



Si



Calamar76 dijo:


> Puede ser la razón de haber frito los transistores ?


 
Si


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 23, 2018)

🙄 bueno comprare los transistores fundidos, o para tratar de buscar solución pondré dos de los retirados. Prometo no tocar sin preguntar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Volvé a poner el preset al medio , antes desoldalo y medí que del medio hacia ambos extremos mida lo mismo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 23, 2018)

Vuelvo a repetir :


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Has medido mal o has soldado algo mal. El emisor de BD137 (BD139) y BD138 (BD140) están unidos, sin corriente mide con el polímetro a ver si hay continuidad.



Si conseguiste sanear y obtener los mismos valores en el canal izquierdo y el derecho, también tendrías que tener lo mismo en la salida de los dos canales. Toca revisar que todo esté igual que antes y claro está cambiar todo lo dañado.
Sigues haciendo el puente ¿por qué? ¿sin él no suena el altavoz? Si es así, revisa  cableado y contactos del conector de auriculares, si nó no hace falta volver a puentear. Sólo era para descartar cables y conector.

Una vez compruebes el potenciómetro de ajuste, si está bien vuelve a ponerlo en su posición inicial, si está mal cambialo.



Saludos.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 24, 2018)

He sustituido los transistores quemados y no me da lecturas correctas, llega muy poco voltaje a los transistores, entre 1 y 2 voltios como mucho. He sustituido los pequeños el 109c y el 4291, tampoco ha sido de ahí. Sin embargo midiendo los condensadores de 1000 con el 4700, si me dan los 28v.
Lo único que he visto es un condensador con bultos pero me parece que ya estaba así de antes.




El azul con forma de lenteja con raya roja, negra, roja, el resto están lisos, este no. Si hubiera que cambiarlo de cuanto sería???, en la tienda no han sabido decirme, o no se ha molestado en descifrar el código de colores...

Prometo no tocar nada sin preguntar antes...
😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2018)

No veo bulto, esos condensadores a veces tienen un poco de panza por la unión de la patilla al cuerpo. Sácalo y mide que no de resistencia.

Si a la salida tienes 28V sigues teniendo algo en corto. 
La medida es :
Punta negra en negativo de la alimentación o negativo del condensador de 4700uF.
Punta roja en positivo del condensador de salida, el de 1000uF.

Podrías


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

Medí tooodas las resistencias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2018)

Veo si pudeo relevar el esquema con todas las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2018)

Lo que pasa es que hay componentes y puentes escondidos, pero ahora con las últimas fotos, de distintos ángulos puede que se pueda completar.

Yo me perdí con los SC109C y SC4291. Ojo, no 2SC sólo SC y los diodos que se usaban para compensar, con el mismo formato, eran SD si mal no recuerdo.
Y los potenciómetros ajustables parecen ser todos de dos patillas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

Subí los datasheets de esos transistores .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste los 2N4291 y 2N109 ?


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 24, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

No entiendo , ya está andando en estéreo ?


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 24, 2018)

No, fotos más cerca

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018

Cuando consigamos que funcione, lo anunciaré por todo lo alto y por supuesto habrá ronda de cervezas...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2018)

Es lo único que he encontrado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2018)

2N4291
PNP Silicio
VCB - 40V .............  VCE - 30V  ............VEB - 5V .............IC 600mA ....... H FE - 100mA ...........P TOT - 250MWF
Equiv - BCW37
Patillas E-B-C   =>   C - en lado redondeado.

Ya con esto y las fotos no creo que haya problema con el esquema.

El patillaje no coincide con el aporte de Dosme, yo lo he sacado de mi libro de equivalencias del 1984. 
Hay que medir para descifrar patillas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

2N4291 datasheet(1/1 Pages) NJSEMI | SILICON PNP TRANSISTOR GEM


*SC109C . Principales características*

Número de Parte: SC109C
Material: Si
Polaridad de transistor: NPN

*ESPECIFICACIONES MÁXIMAS*
Disipación total del dispositivo (Pc): 0.25 W
Tensión colector-base (Vcb): 30 V
Tensión colector-emisor (Vce): 20 V
Tensión emisor-base (Veb): 5 V
Corriente del colector DC máxima (Ic): 0.1 A
Temperatura operativa máxima (Tj): 125 °C

*CARACTERÍSTICAS ELÉCTRICAS*
Producto de corriente -- ganancia — ancho de banda (ft): 165 MHz
Ganancia de corriente contínua (hfe): 420
Empaquetado / Estuche: X13


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 25, 2018)

He sacado los dos capacitadores cerámicos y al medirlos fuera no me dan continuidad, eso es que están bien???, ya que los he quitado sabéis como puedo comprar de repuesto, porque van con rayas y no sé calcular para pedir unos iguales...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

Resistencias y Condensadores


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2018)

Me he dejado los ojos revisando foto a foto pistas y componentes. Y adjunto lo que me ha salido.

Tengo la duda del 4291, pues según data de Dosmetros sería B C E a partir de la parte lisa, según mi libro de equivalencias sería E B C. 




Si los ingenieros del Foro le encuentran alguna incongruencia o lo quieren mejorar con algún programa "finolis" se agradecería el cambio o revisión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2018)

El primero estaría al revés emisor con colector


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2018)

Está según el datasheet de  #85 aportado.
Supongo que será mas fiable el informe de fábrica que el "L30" del libro de equivalencias.
Por lo demás creo que está bien, he repasado cada transistor y sus componentes asociados varias veces.
Me ha faltado el valor de los condensadores cerámicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2018)

Así "parriba" va a tener muuuuuy poca ganancia


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 28, 2018)

Bueno pues solo queda la duda de los condensadores cerámicos, del condensador de papel (me parece que es Ero Fol II) que no sé si hace su trabajo bien y mirar cada resistencia. Si conseguimos saber el valor de los condensadores, tanto de los dos cerámicos como de Ero Fol II, los sustituyo por unos modernos y así voy reduciendo las avería.
El de la derecha tiene líneas por detrás también...

El condensador Ero Fol II pone 160 v 5 c 0,1/160


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2018)

Códigos colores condensadores


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2018)

A mandar.................. pero así no me cuadra ni con el data que aportó ni con el libro que tengo. 



Segundo intento   sólo falta el valor de los condensadores y las resistencias variables (trimmers, pot. ajustables, etc..).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2018)

Uh no , me equivoqué yo  , estaba bien antes , me había confundido la realimentación con masa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2018)

¡Ya ta..!, lo he vuelto a corregir.

Me parecía a mí que la realimentación siempre la "disparan" por emisor, pero como ese día falté a clase.. 
Si no fuera limitado el tiempo de editado, añadiría el valor de los condensadores. Me llaman quehaceres obligatorios.
Saludos.


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 29, 2018)

Calamar76 dijo:


> Bueno pues solo queda la duda de los condensadores cerámicos, del condensador de papel (me parece que es Ero Fol II) que no sé si hace su trabajo bien y mirar cada resistencia. Si conseguimos saber el valor de los condensadores, tanto de los dos cerámicos como de Ero Fol II, los sustituyo por unos modernos y así voy reduciendo las avería.Ver el archivo adjunto 166459
> El de la derecha tiene líneas por detrás también...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166460
> El condensador Ero Fol II pone 160 v 5 c 0,1/160
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166461


Estoy perdido con el código de colores, no coinciden las calculadoras, no se interpretar el resultado, no se si introduzco bien el código de colores.
He pedido ayuda en otro foro, contando los avances que ya llevamos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

Marrón Negro Rojo = 1000 pF = 1 nF

Amarillo Violeta Negro = 47 pF

Mínimo 100 V


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Marrón Negro Rojo = 1000 pF = 1 nF
> 
> Amarillo Violeta Negro = 47 pF
> 
> Mínimo 100 V


No importan las dos lineas de atrás del Amarillo Violeta Negro?????


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2018)

¿No viste el acceso directo que te puso Dosmetros? Y además era el segundo que ponía.








Primera tabla - valor de capacidad.    ----- 47pF
Segunda tabla - coeficiente de temperatura - *cara posterior. ---------- *-750
Tercera tabla - tolerancia (en capacidad) - *cara posterior. *--------------  10%



Si tienes todo comprobado menos los condensadores, yo probaría sin cambiarlos, si no dan resistencia es raro que estén mal.
Los condensadores de 0,1 están de paso para la señal del previo, si antes de "el accidente" había sonido, estan bien. O por lo menos es dificil que te ocasionen averías, como mucho atenuación de señal.

Otra cosa, en las primeras fotos se veían micas aislantes para los transistores, en las últimas no las veo, ¿las has puesto o has comprobado si hacen falta?
¿Mediste la resistencia ajustable? pon el valor para añadirlo al esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

Las dos líneas traseras son el coeficiente de temperatura y la tolerancia :






Códigos colores condensadores


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 29, 2018)

Que son las micas aislantes???, los plásticos que van con la pasta para disipar el calor de los transistores???, si es eso tengo aislantes nuevos y crema o pasta térmica para montarlo todo cuando resuelva el problema del componente que hace fallar el sonido.
No tocaré los condensadores de papel y voy a tratar de sacar la medida de todas las resistencias, pregunta, se pueden medir sin desoldarlas del circuito???, las resistencias variables son como la que yo toqué y quemé los transistores???, se mide igual que una resistencia???, mañana anoto todo y lo publico, a ver si surge algo notable y demos con el problema.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2018)

Sí, las micas son los aislantes, antes siempre eran de mica y se les quedó el nombre aunque sean de silicona.
No te pases con la pasta térmica 
Las resistencias variables sí son las que tocaste, se miden en este caso de pata a pata. Normalmente las resistencias se miden en placa y si varía el valor o dudas se desueldan para asegurarse. 
Cuanto menos recalientes las pistas mejor, porque empezaran a despegarse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Normalmente las resistencias se miden en placa y si varía el valor o dudas se desueldan para asegurarse.



Se miden en los dos sentidos , invirtiendo las puntas, si el mayor de ellos coincide con el valor impreso, mayormente no haría falta desoldarlo . . .


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 30, 2018)

He tomado las medidas de todas las resistencias y los potenciometros en la placa, lo he dibujado en papel, marcado en verde la escala de lectura y en rosa lo que ha salido raro al comparar la lectura de un lado de la placa con el otro, no sé si influirá el que los condensadores cerámicos estén quitados en la parte izquierda...


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 30, 2018)

Sería esa la resistencia que me ha dado algo diferente de un lado con la gemela de otro lado de circuito.
En esa foto estan los condensadores cerámicos puestos, yo he tomado las medidas sin ellos en la placa...no sé si influye.
Sería esa resistencia según el código de colores???


----------



## tiago (Abr 30, 2018)

No, la plata o el oro son la tolerancia, último de los anillos. Has de comenzar al revés.
Naranja, naranja, naranja = 33K, anillo plateado = 10% tolerancia.
Puede que sean tres anillos rojos (2K2 en tal caso), no distingo los colores con claridad.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2018)

Me parece ver rojo rojo rojo plata = 2.200 Ohms > 2,2 kOhms > 2k2 Ohms 10%


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2018)

Suspendido en resistencias, vuelva en septiembre 
Ahora en serio, las resistencias del canal bueno *no las toques, *sólo para comparar con las del malo.

Las resistencias mas grandes son de 120 Ohms, Marrón-rojo-marrón.
La que tienes enmarcada es de 2K2, 2200 Ohms, rojo-rojo-rojo.
Estuve tres días revisando fotos una a una realizando ingeniería inversa, creo que no me confudí en los valores.
Con el esquema (aunque no lo entiendas) revisa que tengas los valores de las resistencias, están numeradas con "Rx". Si saco tiempo, que hoy casi no he podido respirar, las numero en la placa para tenerlo mas facil.

Te adjunto lo que yo veo con mi vista cansada.
Verás que ahora muchas medidas te coinciden. Si el valor es similar o un pelín inferior yo la daría por válida, pero si es muy superior entonces hay que sacarla y comprobar.



Sólo te remarco un canal, el otro es igual. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2018)

Revisando las medidas me hace sospechar que hay algo mal. Comprueba los dos MC140 (Mc140-BD139).
¿En las resistencias ajustables no pone el valor?



Las medidas de esas resistencias son muy bajas y como bajarse tanto de valor no lo creo posible, hay que ver que genera esas medidas. Lo normal sería los transistores.

Añade el valor del condensador que está pegado al fusible y el del fusible y completamos la obra.

Nota: la resistencia de 10K ( R2 ) pegada al positivo (faston cable rojo) es común a los dos canales.
Saludos.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 1, 2018)

Hola, yo tengo un par de 4291, adjunto fotos para que no queden dudas.... Es PNP y las patillas son BCE, el emisor en la parte redondeada y la base en la cuadrada.
El primero lo sustituí de un antiguo amplificador marca Ocnoson, que pasó a mejor vida. Estaba fabricado en Barcelona por el grupo Piher.
El de la segunda foto está sin usar, vemos que tiene el hFE más alto. Lo tenía de repuesto.
Calamar... creo que eres de Madrid, si no los encuentras te los mando por correo ordinario, me mandas por privado tu dirección.
Todo sea por resucitar ese legendario Bettor.
Por cierto, esto te va a costar una cerveza más 

PD, ....... a los que no entendemos nada de electrónica, nos viene muy bién el aparatito de la foto. Autodetecta el componente que le pinchas y te arroja las características básicas, y te da mensaje de error si el componente está destruido. 6 euritos en aliexpress.


----------



## tiago (May 1, 2018)

El 85% de los componentes que lleva la placa ese tocadiscos son de piher, y es de fabricación Spanish.

Saludos.


----------



## Calamar76 (May 3, 2018)

Hoy estoy contento, hemos vuelto a nuestro mejor estado, he cambiado dos transistores Bd 139, los condensadores cerámicos y la resistencia que daba medidas bajas, al probarlo todo me parece que el problema de medidas era solo causado por los transistores que achicharre en su momento. He colocado las micas y la pasta disipodora de calor.

Ahora estamos en el mejor resultado, funciona con los cascos, estéreo perfecto y balancea con el potenciometro del balance, sin cascos y con el puente de la regleta al amarillo de salida altavoz también funciona perfectamente. La pregunta es, por donde seguimos???, que falla para que no de salida a los dos altavoces???.
Confirmo que el condensador junto a los fusibles, en los dos casos da casi igual medida, 13v en la derecha y 12v y pico en la izquierda. Puedo confirmar las medidas que hagan falta esta tarde, pero dan muy similares, incluso de los transistores pequeños 109c y 4291. He medido del jack a la regleta para ver si los cables están bien y aparentemente me dan continuidad.
Por donde seguimos????
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

O mal conectado o dañado el jack de auriculares.


----------



## Calamar76 (May 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O mal conectado o dañado el jack de auriculares.



Que le hago para dejarlo anulado y cerrar el circuito???, lo veremos más detenidamente porque se compone de láminas de metal y plástico, lo he desmontado una vez pero seguro que lo puedo comprar moderno si es que está dando algún problema de aislamiento.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 3, 2018

Supongo que cerraré el circuito para ver si va de vuelta bien, uniendo el rojo con el amarillo, y el azul con el blanco. Con eso creo que cierro la vuelta hasta el jack.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Revisa continuidad del rojo con amarillo y además del azul con blanco.  Seguro no está tocando el contacto . . .





Se pide : Jack estéreo metálico con corte para chasis (o panel)


----------



## Calamar76 (May 3, 2018)

Suenan.....😭😭😭😭😭😭😭
Los dos altavoces...😭😭😭😭😭😭
He desmontado el jack de auriculares y voy a verlo detenidamente tal cual me indicas DOSMETROS. He dejado todo en una clema y suena...
Mi duda es el cable negro y gris, no he probado a juntarlos, van a la regleta pero funciona todo aun estando por separado...pensaba que sería un común negativo, no los junto a menos que me lo digáis...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Bien , te felicito ! 

En rigor han hecho un embrollo de cables *ya que montando las resistencias directamente el el jack *, se ahorraban cablerío , manguera y conectores. 

Negro y gris no se juntan , son las salidas de parlantes !


----------



## Calamar76 (May 4, 2018)

Bueno pues definitivamente lo hemos conseguido, he puesto correctamente las patillas metálicas de jack para que cerraran el circuito cuando no hay clavija puesta y todo funciona.
Donde envío cervezas DOSMETROS y Pinachavalvulas.
Espero el trabajo que me habéis ayudado ha hacer sirva para más gente.






Demostración de lo que habéis conseguido.
Un abrazo y seguiré dando guerra con la electrónica.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 4, 2018)

Una vez terminado y funcionando pon una pegatina dentro que diga *¡Aquí no se toca majete! *
.**

Me alegra que lo tengas funcionando, a veces veo ese tipo de aparato, con los que empecé, tirados de cualquier manera y quisiera tener un almacén para reciclado.  

Quedan pendientes las 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2018)

Te felicitamos por el empeño que le haz puesto 

Ahora si viene la calibración de los 4 presets  , te animás ?


----------



## Calamar76 (May 4, 2018)

Venga, con vuestra ayuda lo que sea, si le quitamos el zumbido de fondo y todo...
Que tengo que hacer???
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2018)

Que obra de arte!!
La reparacion y Bohemian Rapsody


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2018)

Comienza moviendo sólo un poco , no te vayas a ningún extremo !


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 6, 2018)

Saludos de nuevo calamar. Creo que debes hacer los ajustes que te indica 2m. De seguro que el DC offset lo tienes desequilibrado y puedes quemar los altavoces. Y la corriente en reposo. Es como la puesta a punto de un coche ....
Ah y no olvides el martillo, el Sr. Fogonazo lo recomienda encarecidamente. Es importante que leas su artículo sobre la puesta en marcha de equipos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2018)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> De seguro que el DC offset lo tienes desequilibrado y puedes quemar los altavoces


 
No en éste amplificador que es de fuente simple y tiene capacitor de salida.


----------



## antoito (May 2, 2020)

Falta de masa en el recorrido de la señal hasta el previo.


----------

